# Switch, power for lights, electrical question



## moondoggy (Nov 26, 2008)

hi
setting up a trainset w/slot car for my son. been some years since i did this, have some questions if you all could help me...
using Bachmann transformer 6605
it says 20 vac. for the accessories side. max output 6VA
1-does that mean i can hook up any item that runs on less then 20Vt?

2-i want to put switch in, most hobby switches i find are 12vt. can i use these? or do i need a 20vt switch. 
ie: http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3111494

3- is there a limit as to what or how many items i can hook up to the 20 vt accessory terminal. or will i know when lights start to fad to brown.

thanks in advance.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

To start, voltage is potential difference. That switch is rated at 30 amps and will work an accessory. People use switches rated at less than .5 amps and they burn out.You cannot use low voltage bulbs 12 volt will burn out, 18 is in the designed range 24 will last longer. You can use many accesories but you cannot operate them at the same time. The ac is for motor/electromagnet use and can be used only a short time with a momentum switch. The 20vac is primarily for switches. You will have to be careful if it is used for lighting or operating something else. Your transformer has a larger capacity and should be adequate. I suggest a different power supply for the slot cars.
Hope this helps. I can clarify something if you want. Power is something that needs to be planned out in advance.


----------



## moondoggy (Nov 26, 2008)

thank you T-Man.
i think i get you.
sorry for confusion. i am not using the accessory line on the train transformer for the slot cars. I just wanted to hook up some street lights and what not on a switch.
ie; i have 10 lights, says "runs 12-21VAC/DC" i want to put on that switch. and probably a few other lightsprovided they are over 18vt.... so then that switch should be ok. 
a separate power supply being 12 vt for anything that functions on the 12 vt.
I remeber now (30yrs ago) the switch track was tied in to that. makes sense as you said its for momentum switch.
thank you


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

You can always hook up 2 12volt bulbs in series and run it on 20Volts too. My LED posts has a lot of options too.
Another was to use the ac and have 4 sets of LEDS in series with a 120 ohm resistor and each set parallel to each other. That was for 16 volts ac using 2 volt LEDs. A CTT article in the Sept issue.


----------

